# citronnelle



## Fifi_grenadine

Hola todos
Me gustaría saber si se puede decir "pico de toronjil" para "bâton de citronnelle".
Muchas gracias


----------



## chics

Hola.

¿Tienes contexto? ¿Es para una receta de cocina, una medicina, un adorno...? En cualquier caso, yo creo que diría "palito" en vez de "pico"...

En cuanto a _citronnelle_, en el Trésor he encontrado ésto:
*A. *Armoise/*artemisa *(Verveine/*verbena*, aurone, etc.) dont les feuilles rappellent l'odeur du citron. 
*B. *Liqueur obtenue par infusion de zestes de citron dans l'alcool, et que l'on appelait autrefois _eau des Barbades._

Palitos de un licor no será, claro_. ;-)_


----------



## Fifi_grenadine

Es para una receta de cocina. Pero incluso en francés no sabía que se podía encontrar en palitos, sólo conocía las hojas.
Muchas gracias, creo que voy a poner palito.


----------



## chics

No conozco esta planta ni como se usa... yo traducía de _bâton_. Pensaba en algo como el _ciboulet_, pero veo que no... ¿pueden ser las hojas cortadas en *palitos/tiritas*? Podría ser si son grandes y anchas como las del laurel, por ejemplo.

Y por si da pistas, a la canela, por ejemplo, cuando es entera y no en polvo, la llamamos *canela en rama*.


----------



## Fifi_grenadine

De hecho se trata del tallo del toronjil. Aparentemente, también se puede utilizar. Quería saber si había un nombre específico como en francés, o si es mejor usar la palabra "botánica". Pero la palabra rama suena bien también, porque en francés es la misma palabra para canela y toronjil.


----------



## chics

Pues no sé. :-(
Creo que si dices rama de perejil entendería la ramita con sus hojas, y que si dices tallo de perejil entendería el tallo al que le has quitado las hojas. Supongo que para el toronjil puede ser parecido. A ver qué dicen los demás...

Luego, si los tallos "pelados" los cortas en trozos no muy largos y de la misma longitud, no veo porqué no los puedas llamar bastoncitos o palitos de toronjil.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Puede que te refieras a esto :

"Hierba de Limón	Se utiliza el tallo, fresco o seco, aunque seco pierde buena parte de su aroma. Su sabor recuerda al limón, de ahí el nombre. Es típica en la cocina tailandesa y se emplea en ensaladas de frutas, dulces e infusiones. 	Cymbopogon citratus; lemon grass, citronella"

Saludos


----------



## Paciente

Hola,
a mí si me dices "citronnelle" en francés me hace pensar en el líquido que te pones contra los mosquitos No sabía que también era eso...
El condimento que describís sin embargo, me hace pensar en la hierba luisa (que se encuentra en hojas) la única que conozco en España con sabor acidulado, a limón... (lo que pasa que se usa más para infusiones)
En el larousse, la traduce por "citronnelle"!
Por lo tanto, mi intento es "hojas de hierba luisa"
saludos


----------



## Fifi_grenadine

Bueno, será la sugestión de ena, pues el plato se parece a platos tailandeses. Porque se trata de verdad del tallo y o de las hojas...
Muchas gracias a todos por estas proposiciones.


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

Paciente, tienes razón, mis velas antimosquitos son "de extracto natural de citronela". He buscado por ahí y se trata de la misma planta, que por cierto se parece un poco a los puerros y los cebollinos, en foto (otra).
Esto tiene una imporatancia también para el "batôn", supongo que puedes decir "tres limoncillos" pero sino habrá de usarse algo como "tres ramas/tallos de".

De todos los nobres que ofrecen, *hierba luisa* (o *yerba luisa*) es el único que conozco y me es familiar, además de *citronela*. 
Hay muchas otras posibilidades: "*te de limón*" (a la planta, a saco), *limoncillo, limonaria, caña de limón, pasto (de) limón, pasto cedrón, pasto* a secas, *esquenanto, hierba de calentura/fiebre, malojillo, hierba limón* (¿Méjico?), *zacate limón* (en Méjico), *caña santa* (¿sólo Cuba?), etc.

Pero no *toronjil*, como pone en este diccionario, que es la *melisa*.

Saludos.


----------



## Fifi_grenadine

Y ¿alguién más conoce la "hierba de limón", como Ena? Porque no está exactamente en tus proposiciones Chics... Pero la receta s parece mucho a la cocina tailandesa, así que me gustaba bastante la proposición de Ena...
He comprobado en el internet, y parece que se usa el término. Sin embargo, lo que he encontrado en el DRAE no me ayuda muche, pues no entiendo muy bien de que planta están hablando.


----------



## chics

Puede ser también cualquier otra cosa que no esté en mis propuestas, hehe... Para mí "hierba de limón" sería lo mismo. Y en el hilo que se ha abierto en el foro _Sólo Español_ (hierba de limón) de momento es la opción preferida. Mais aussi une colombiene a parlé de _limonaria_.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí lo que pone Wikipedia en francés y en español

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citronnelle

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cymbopogon

Parece ser, según estas páginas, que lo que buscas es el _pasto de limón_.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## All cats are grey

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

Me resulta difícil encontrar la traducción más común al español de "citronnelle", que es une planta con olor de limón, cuyo extracto se utiliza para rechazar mosquitos.

En el "Larousse", he encontrado "cidronela"...¿puede ser?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

En Costa Rica se lo conoce como "zacate de limón".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## All cats are grey

Hola swift,

Sí, lo he visto también pero me parecía un poco extraño...pués si me lo confirmas..


----------



## kela colación

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola, estoy buscando la traducción de "citronnelle", cuyo nombre científico parece ser _Cybo cymbopogon _y veo que ustedes lo traducen como toronjil, pero ¿el toronjil no es más bien la _Melissa officinalis_?
Me pregunto si la traducción correcta será "limonaria".
¡Como estoy traduciendo algo que tiene que ver con la medicina, no quiero que se vayan a equivocar y den un tratamiento inadecuado los que lean mi traducción!
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Veo en efecto que hay varios tipos... el nombre común y corriente en México es citronela, con el que se hace un buen repelente contra mosquitos.
¿Para dónde necesitas la traducción... qué tan _científica_ tiene que ser?


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

Existe un hilo sobre esta palabra. 

Puede ser también: "*hierba luisa*"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En el artículo correspondiente a *citronnelle *de la wiki en francés, te dicen que se trata de la Cymbopogon citratus. Si en el apartado "Autres langues" cliqueas sobre "Español", te confirmará que es Cymbopogon citratus. 

Haces bien de no fiarte.


----------

